# 696 international deisel tractor



## boggaduck (Dec 9, 2010)

JUst wondering if anyone can help me with the following problem. I have a 696 international deisel tractor that i need to know how do i set the timing for the injector pump as i have tried setting the timming to the mark both on the injector pump as well as the motor but no success the old girl just refuses to start any suggestions would be great 

Thanks Boggaduck


----------

